# Battery



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey here is a stupid a question, where is the battery located on these beasts and how do you get to it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

helomech said:


> Hey here is a stupid a question, where is the battery located on these beasts and how do you get to it?


05-11 under seat front side. 12-right-rear fender.


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

under the electronics?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

No when you pull you seat it is directly behind your air box and it has a plastic bracket holding it in place it is also leaning forward at about a 45* angle


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

o.k. found it thanks guys


----------

